# Sonic Fans



## Maraxk Montale (Oct 25, 2010)

So I heard in one of the threads here that Sonic fans are intolerable. How is this so? I, myself have been a fan of sonic since I played the first Sonic game when I was like 5 or 6.

I collected the comics up until it was hard for me to find the comics anymore. And when I did I was completely out of tune with the story so I gave up.

I got most of the games when I could but it tapered off when I think Heros came out, and I was kind of interested in Riders but I thought it was pretty idiotic that sonic needed a board for this.

I have yet to meet a Sonic fan that was intolerable. But then again I haven't met many at all. So can you guys answer in your honest opinion, why Sonic fans are intolerable?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 25, 2010)

Because fanboys of anything are intolerable. You know, the people that flaunt their interests whenever they get the chance.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Oct 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Because fanboys of anything are intolerable. You know, the people that flaunt their interests whenever they get the chance.



You mean furries in general?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 25, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> You mean furries in general?


Now you're getting it!


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Oct 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Now you're getting it!



Can you give me an example of a Sonic fan flaunting his/her fanboy/girl'ness?


----------



## Redregon (Oct 25, 2010)

most sonic fantards that i've come across are just interested in fucking tails... basically (if you know the canon of the game world and the ages of the characters) pedos


----------



## SirRob (Oct 25, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> Can you give me an example of a Sonic fan flaunting his/her fanboy/girl'ness?


No, I can't. I was talking about fanboys in general.


Redregon said:


> most sonic fantards that i've come across are just interested in fucking tails... basically (if you know the canon of the game world and the ages of the characters) pedos


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 25, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> Can you give me an example of a Sonic fan flaunting his/her fanboy/girl'ness?


 
lol okay there you go

it doesn't help when your character has a fucking lima bean for a nose because of original sprite limitations


----------



## FancySkunk (Oct 25, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4205549/]lol [/url]http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4257277/]okay [/url]http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4285990/]there [/url]http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4369008/]you [/url]http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/jangohedgehog/1/]go[/url]


Yeah, it's the god damn fanart. It gets fucking ridiculous really quick. A while ago, we had a game in IRC to find TV shows an movies that did not have Sonic crossover art on DA. There was next to fucking nothing that was unaffected by the taint.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 25, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> Yeah, it's the god damn fanart. It gets fucking ridiculous really quick. A while ago, we had a game in IRC to find TV shows an movies that did not have Sonic crossover art on DA. There was next to fucking nothing that was unaffected by the taint.


 
man i found a tf2/harry potter/twilight fanfic on fanfiction.net
that was fucking hilarious


----------



## Sef Highwind (Oct 25, 2010)

Trust me, the ones who are are the really annoying are the ones who bitch every time a new games comes out. It's quite sad actually when they wont shut the hell up after Sega puts in the stuff that they want (look at Sonic 4).


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Oct 25, 2010)

Sonic 4 was the right idea, poorly executed.


----------



## Redregon (Oct 25, 2010)

i'd love to see a sonic game with a pikachu/sonic clone in it. 

and all it can do is stand around going "Durr" and pitching a fit whenever someone tries to tell them anything that's not "that's an awesome char."


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Oct 25, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> lol okay there you go
> 
> it doesn't help when your character has a fucking lima bean for a nose because of original sprite limitations


 
Oh wow, finally got to see the images and user you posted now that I'm home for lunch. (work blocked all images from FA) And just wow...I have no words for how horrible that is. Its people like this who should have a restraining order placed against their hands by any kind of drawing instrument.


----------



## Qoph (Oct 25, 2010)

you have a gaia avatar, your opinion is invalid.

also guise, i'm a recovering sonic fan, but i've been sober for over 2 years now.


----------



## PATROL (Oct 25, 2010)

Qoph said:


> you have a gaia avatar, your opinion is invalid.
> 
> also guise, i'm a recovering sonic fan, but i've been sober for over 2 years now.


Sorry to hear that and congratulations!


----------



## Heimdal (Oct 25, 2010)

It's the OC's, they're horrible. They take Sonic and add a bunch of weird crap and colours, and say it's completely different. Looks more like Sonic rolled around in vomit.

Okay, so that's generally how people make fursonas too. Difference is... Sonic OC anatomy never _ever_ changes, they are almost always hedgehogs, and they mimic the same shit art style. That style is only good for a 2D video game, not anything with character development. (SatAM required overlooking how stupid all the characters appeared for its darker story.)


----------



## Kellie Gator (Oct 25, 2010)

If a franchise is terrible, you can sure as hell bet the fans are going to be terrible.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 25, 2010)

Reasons why Sonic fans can be intolerable:
- Most of them (within the fandom) are younger furs in their mid to late teens. Therefore, they are more likely to whine than the rest of us.
- The art style sucks. The only thing worse than the original artwork is the AOSTH/SatAM bastardization thereof.
- There are almost as many fan characters as there are Pokemon. Most of them are just recolors of official characters.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 25, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> So I heard in one of the threads here that Sonic fans are intolerable. How is this so? I, myself have been a fan of sonic since I played the first Sonic game when I was like 5 or 6.
> 
> I collected the comics up until it was hard for me to find the comics anymore. And when I did I was completely out of tune with the story so I gave up.
> 
> ...


You dont know about Fanboy/Girl-ism I take it.
There is a difference of liking a game series, and being fucking die hard about it.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Because fanboys of anything are intolerable. You know, the people that flaunt their interests whenever they get the chance.


 
Why is this thread still going on? The answer is already here.


----------



## Aden (Oct 25, 2010)

The thing about Sonic fans that make Sonic-style artwork is that _they can't draw anything else_. It's pathetic.


----------



## Alstor (Oct 25, 2010)

Qoph said:


> also guise, i'm a recovering sonic fan, but i've been sober for over 2 years now.


Three months here. And I even came from a Sonic forum that hated all of those stereotypes above.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 25, 2010)

Recovering Sonic fan? The new games being terrible and the fans being terrible don't make the old games terrible. I'm not going to let those things stop me from enjoying the older Sonic games, and you shouldn't let those things stop you, either.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Oct 25, 2010)

Chris-Chan anyone?


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Oct 25, 2010)

Something worse. Specifically this.

I notice that most christian furries fucking love sonic, and would like him to fuck him up the bum... Or Tails.


----------



## NK129 (Oct 25, 2010)

Because they tend to 1. Be fanboys and 2. Be a fanboy in a super ADHD way.
and...2b. Because 1 in every 5 people on Deviantart Is one.


----------



## jeff (Oct 25, 2010)

wellllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Kiva (Oct 26, 2010)

I haven't been on FA forums for quite a while, and seeing that it's late, I'm too lazy to read other people's opinions. The reason I find 70% of Sonic fans intolerable is because of the artwork. Characters made of noodle arms, an oval belly and oddly shaped heads and eyes is highly uninteresting to me and a number of the fandom. I know the question was "Why are they intolerable" But my opinion is based off of the artwork.


----------



## Tanginello (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't really get why the Sonic art style caught on at all, really.

I mean, okay, back in the '90s the games were pretty fun, but why would you want to imitate that one-eye-socket, blorpy style?
... actually I guess it's because you don't need any understanding of any kind of anatomy at all to pull it off. NEVERMIND.


----------



## Bir (Oct 26, 2010)

Three of my friends bought hats for themselves. One Sonic, another Tails, and another Shadow.

They pretty much ruined Sonic for me.

I used to go to the local video store and sit in the beanbag as a child and play Sonic for several hours of the day. I liked it then, when it wasn't in my face.


----------



## Kiva (Oct 26, 2010)

That and Sega's constant promise of "this is going to be just like the old games! *cough* with 20 more useless features".


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 26, 2010)

Superscooter143 said:


> Chris-Chan anyone?



That was going to be my fourth reason.


----------



## Oovie (Oct 26, 2010)

I quickly lost interest in Sonic after the Genesis, I have trouble fathoming how anyone who started on that console could put up with the games afterward. In _my own mind_, he didn't make it past the Genesis.


----------



## Auto-Fox (Oct 26, 2010)

I've been a recovering Sonic fanboy for the past few years, and I have to say, everything bad you've heard is pretty much true.
And oh god, the fanfiction... *shudders*
Mind you, I still enjoy most of the games... up to about Sonic Adventure 2, that is.


----------



## Sauvignon (Oct 26, 2010)

Sonic fans?


----------



## Pine (Oct 26, 2010)

most Sonic fans are those creepy pale kids you would see that ran with their arms behinds their backs


----------



## SirRob (Oct 26, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> most Sonic/Anime/Furry fans are those creepy pale kids you would see that ran with their arms behinds their backs


Fix'd


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Oct 26, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Sonic fans?



I'm partial to the XF-84H Thunderscreech myself. Wait, that's a supersonic fan. The prop bladed generated lots of sonic booms.


----------



## ConkerTheSquirrel (Oct 26, 2010)

I was raised as a christian, but I do not treat myself as a religious person, but holy shit i didn't know sonic fans could sink to a new low..


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 26, 2010)

ConkerTheSquirrel said:


> I was raised as a christian, but I do not treat myself as a religious person, but holy shit i didn't know sonic fans could sink to a new low..


Were they trying to bring Christianity into the Sonic universe or trying to bring the Sonic universe into Christianity?
Either way, repent your sins or Eggman will conquer the world!


----------



## Sauvignon (Oct 26, 2010)

KarabinerCoyote said:


> I'm partial to the XF-84H Thunderscreech myself. Wait, that's a supersonic fan. The prop bladed generated lots of sonic booms.


 
Yeah, get your facts straight. Sheesh. That is way cooler than a ceiling fan, though.


----------



## Kreevox (Oct 26, 2010)

I've liked sonic for years now, you would never know, unless you saw either of the 2 sonic t-shirts I have


----------



## Beta Link (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey now, fans of the Doctor's sonic screwdriver aren't all that bad.

... Yeah, maybe that was lame. Whatever. I like Sonic, and have Sonic 1, Sonic 2, and Sonic Spinball Genesis carts sitting on my shelf right now, along with the Mega and Gem collections for Gamecube. The older games were the shit. Modern Sonic fans are pretty horrible though. I don't think I know of another video game fandom that's quite as fucktarded. Even most Star Fox fans aren't as bad.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 26, 2010)

Beta Link said:


> I don't think I know of another video game fandom that's quite as fucktarded.


Kingdom Hearts. *Shudders*


----------



## Machine (Oct 26, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Kingdom Hearts. *Shudders*


I do not get that game. At all.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Kingdom Hearts. *Shudders*


 no Halo, THEN Kingdom Hearts


----------



## Pine (Oct 27, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I do not get that game. At all.



Disney+Final Fantasy= stupid emo/faggot cult?


----------



## Luca (Oct 27, 2010)

No one sane likes sonic anymore...


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 27, 2010)

Luca said:


> No one sane likes sonic anymore...


 no all the sane sonic fans are only playing games Sonic Adventure 2 and back


----------



## Machine (Oct 27, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> Disney+Final Fantasy= stupid emo/faggot cult?


Oh god why.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Oct 27, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I do not get that game. At all.


 It's pretty understandable.


Crysix Fousen said:


> no Halo, THEN Kingdom Hearts


 How does Halo have a general fanbase relevant to the topic? :U


Pineapple92 said:


> Disney+Final Fantasy= stupid emo/faggot cult?


 Sort of.


Kingdom Hearts series was an absolutely god-tier game until:

1: Unimportant handheld spin-offs (except Chain of Memories, that was in the main plotline )

2: For about a few years, Kingdom Hearts did have a cool fanbase. Once yaoi related crap came in (Organization 13 anyone), it toppled over. Now if I ask any generic tomboy/scene girl (sad to say I like them the most) wearing your expected generic Invader Zim's Gir / Hot Topic clothes / rainbow colors about Kingdom Hearts...?


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't think you've ever been to deviantART.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Oct 27, 2010)

You have not been to Sega-16 have you. Sonic fans there on that forum  are rather vocal but the state of some of the more crappier games. I for one was more than disappointed by Sonic Advance 2 GBA...cookie cutter game. But if you want to see what some Super Fans are up to check out this link.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Oct 27, 2010)

If you took what's bad with the furry fandom and concentrated it tenfold, you would have the Sonic Fandom.


----------



## Heimdal (Oct 27, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> If you took what's bad with the furry fandom and concentrated it tenfold, you would have the Sonic Fandom.


 
If you took the most poorly drawn art of the furry fandom, you would have the Sonic fandom. In terms of "bad" stuff, the Sonic fandom doesn't really have the brains to come up with the nastiest kinda stuff other furries can.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 27, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Three months here. And I even came from a Sonic forum that hated all of those stereotypes above.


 
You can (and should, if you like it) be a sonic fan. Just don't be a Sonic fan_boy._


----------



## anthroguy101 (Oct 27, 2010)

Heimdal said:


> If you took the most poorly drawn art of the furry fandom, you would have the Sonic fandom. In terms of "bad" stuff, the Sonic fandom doesn't really have the brains to come up with the nastiest kinda stuff other furries can.


I was mainly talking about the drama aspect.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Oct 28, 2010)

I thought the first Sonic cartoon series was rather lame. The current one has a cool theme song though. That's about it.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 28, 2010)

There's a current one?


----------



## JadeFire (Oct 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> There's a current one?


 Probably referring to Sonic X


----------



## SirRob (Oct 28, 2010)

JadeFire said:


> Probably referring to Sonic X


Thank goodness.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 29, 2010)

KarabinerCoyote said:


> I thought the first Sonic cartoon series was rather lame. The current one has a cool theme song though. That's about it.


 are you talking about the japanese version, cause the american one sucks :V



wait why the fuck I'm watching the japanese version of Sonic X...oh right, cause they curse in that version and is not edited


----------



## Kellie Gator (Oct 29, 2010)

As much as I generally hate Sonic, I don't really understand what made Sonic X so bad. I wouldn't call it very good, but it's easily accessible because it doesn't require you to watch every single episode, and I thought the human characters were quite amusing.

I dunno, maybe I just like Sonic X because most Sonic fans and animu fans hate that show.

EDIT:
Also, hearing Japanese Sonic exclaim "SHIT" is comedy gold.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> As much as I generally hate Sonic, I don't really understand what made Sonic X so bad. I wouldn't call it very good, but it's easily accessible because it doesn't require you to watch every single episode, and I thought the human characters were quite amusing.
> 
> I dunno, maybe I just like Sonic X because most Sonic fans and animu fans hate that show.
> 
> ...


only reason some sonic fans like Sonic X as we all go "at least its better than Sonic Underground"
then everyone goes "how dare you say that show that shall never be mentioned for it so god damn horrible we try to forget it"


----------



## Kellie Gator (Oct 29, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> only reason some sonic fans like Sonic X as we all go "at least its better than Sonic Underground"
> then everyone goes "how dare you say that show that shall never be mentioned for it so god damn horrible we try to forget it"


 lul, Sonic Underground. The theme song was catchy, but that's the only good thing about it.

I do think Sonic X deserves a little more credit, though. It's a helluva lot funnier than AoSTtH, which I think is one of the worst cartoons ever (and for the record, I knew this long before that one internet celebrity decided to review it).


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> lul, Sonic Underground. The theme song was catchy, but that's the only good thing about it.
> 
> I do think Sonic X deserves a little more credit, though. It's a helluva lot funnier than AoSTtH, which I think is one of the worst cartoons ever (and for the record, I knew this long before that one internet celebrity decided to review it).


 AoSTH was the balance to Sonic SatAM, Sonic X has no balance as why maybe fans didnt like it so much...or the fact when that show came to america; Sonic team decided to switch to the 4Kids voice actors for all future games.

I'm too busy reading the Archie comics though to care as they somewhat follow after SatAm


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Oct 29, 2010)

It's a complete mystery to me, dude. I think the simple shapes, bright colors and fast pace appeal to the ADHD kid in all of us already weird kids, and this is just what they latch onto because _it's there_. I remember when I was around their age, Power Rangers had a very similar effect on a lot of kids, and the Sonic fantards were there if they 1) owned a Sega system or two and/or 2) followed the comics/series, but since the latter were relatively obscure and this was before the internet, they weren't as visible. I think it's important to point out that Sonic, along with things like Pokemon and Harry Potter have been running _way_ longer than they ought to by all rights, and so for the True Believers, it's much easier to keep feeding the obsession. As opposed to furries where it's pretty hard to have _just_ a Robin Hood fandom or _just_ a Watership Down fandom, because those have long since come and gone and they don't comprise a "Universe" the way something like Sonic does.


----------



## MelodyDragon (Oct 29, 2010)

The only thing I like about Sonic is all the cool looking girls.
Sorry if you actually like the game, I thought the games were all too easy.
I beat the original Sonic game in 2 hours not stopping for breaking at all.
The rest I went to a friends house and played, I beat his scores too easy to.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 29, 2010)

How does sonic have any fans anymore?


----------



## Tabasco (Oct 29, 2010)

The fans are more obsessive, creepy, drama-mongering, and high-strung than usual.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 29, 2010)

Blues said:


> The fans are more obsessive, creepy, drama-mongering, and high-strung than usual.


They're freaking out because their franchise is enduring a slow and painful death.


----------



## Kendrubbin (Oct 29, 2010)

http://www.scottfalco.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d31mktl *Coughs*

Yep. S0nek. This is what most of it seems to be.

Also...



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> They're freaking out because their franchise is enduring a slow and painful death.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 29, 2010)

Why don't you just "this"?


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 29, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> They're freaking out because their franchise is enduring a slow and painful death.


 freaking out?
nah most of us want Sega/Sonic Team to either just let him die or stop giving Sonic more rivals/Friends


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 29, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> freaking out?
> nah most of us want Sega/Sonic Team to either just let him die or stop giving Sonic more rivals/Friends


And for characters to age; that way Tails porn will be less creepy!


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 29, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> And for characters to age; that way Tails porn will be less creepy!


 no thats what Archie is doing, the characters are actually aging in the comics, the games they arent.

I mean really, does this all takes place during a year's time that Tails since Sonic Adventure is still fucking 8

and then there is the fans that go "Mobians age slower than humans" to which we go "quiet you and get back in that damn closet"


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 29, 2010)

Tails is totally legal; if he was 8 in Sonic 2, he'd be 20 now.
I'm also pretty sure that the "official" setting for the games is Earth (but a really fucked-up "Earth" like in Dragon Ball).


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 29, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Tails is totally legal; if he was 8 in Sonic 2, he'd be 20 now.
> I'm also pretty sure that the "official" setting for the games is Earth (but a really fucked-up "Earth" like in Dragon Ball).


 they really need to fix those highways and cities
"cant talk now hun, gonna hit a speed dash to get thru this loop"


----------



## SirRob (Oct 29, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Tails is totally legal;


Yeah that's what I keep telling myself.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yeah that's what I keep telling myself.


 I keep on telling myself
"Tails was originally a chick" to justify why he has such a horrible voice


----------



## SirRob (Oct 29, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I keep on telling myself
> "Tails was originally a chick" to justify why he has such a horrible voice


He has multiple voices. I loved his voice in Sonic Adventure 2 but hated his Sonic Heroes one. Ugh.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> He has multiple voices. I loved his voice in Sonic Adventure 2 but hated his Sonic Heroes one. Ugh.


 Cause after Sonic Adventure 2 they used his 4kids voice actor, I think he now has a new VA like everyone else


----------



## rodox_video (Oct 30, 2010)

Sonic fans have always had a reputation for wanting to remake what should have been a slapsticky video game backdrop into some kind of epic tale of romance and intrigue and oppression. Which is patently ridiculous, as neither the setting nor the characters nor the art designs of the video games allows for that kind of bullshit at all.

But somehow, they were egged on by the Archie comic and it's Saturday morning counterpart to impose their own brokenness on the Sonic concept. The race to the bottom resulted in some frightening fansona/soulbond crap, along with reams and reams of completely puzzling cartoon pornography.

When the official Sonic games started to get so bogged down by bizarre bullshit that they themselves started to look like bad fanfiction, the fans, already bogged down by a dream team of weirdos, became an easy scapegoat.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Oct 30, 2010)

rodox_video said:


> Sonic fans have always had a reputation for wanting to remake what should have been a slapsticky video game into some kind of epic tale of romance and intrigue and oppression. Which is patently ridiculous, as neither the setting nor the characters nor the art designs of the video games allows for that kind of bullshit at all.


 Which reminds me, I don't get why some Sonic fans get so mad when they hear the name "Dr. Eggman". They seem to blindly believe that it's his real name simply because it sounds more "menacing" or something. Dude, it's a fat guy with a mustache and a silly red pajamas. He's not supposed to be taken seriously, you silly people you.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Which reminds me, I don't get why some Sonic fans get so mad when they hear the name "Dr. Eggman". They seem to blindly believe that it's his real name simply because it sounds more "menacing" or something. Dude, it's a fat guy with a mustache and a silly red pajamas. He's not supposed to be taken seriously, you silly people you.


 I dont know if Sega or Archie is the one that gave him a full name as Dr. Ivo "Eggman" Robotnik
Problem is not even that is official but its a place holder cause the reason why he has two names is cause of Sega of America and Sega of Japan didnt stay consistent.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 30, 2010)

I actually think his name comes from the Beatles song "I am the Walrus". If you look closely at the original drawings of him for the game, the yellow parts of his jacket look like tusks coming from his mustache.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 31, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I actually think his name comes from the Beatles song "I am the Walrus". If you look closely at the original drawings of him for the game, the yellow parts of his jacket look like tusks coming from his mustache.


 no they pretty much said "nope, didnt deal with that song at all"


----------



## ZeroDrawn (Oct 31, 2010)

Eggman? I know him only as Robuttnik!

I grew up with Sonic on the genesis and game gear, so there will always be a soft spot in my heart for him, Miles, Knuckles, Robuttnik, and Nack. 

Also, there's this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dot0iGpUL5I

I just wish the stage didn't transition to the regular boss theme when you got to the front of the train. Let it play, let it play! D:


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 31, 2010)

His name has always been Eggman. There is no Mobius, only a horribly mutated Earth.


----------



## ZeroDrawn (Oct 31, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> His name has always been Eggman. There is no Mobius, only a horribly mutated Earth.


 
Eggman is hardly insulting. If I want to tarnish the name of the fat guy who was ramming spiky platforms into my face on Wing Fortress, I'm going to call him Robuttnik.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 31, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> His name has always been Eggman. There is no Mobius, only a horribly mutated Earth.


 Mobius is earth, just in the far horrible future :V


----------



## ConkerTheSquirrel (Nov 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How does sonic have any fans anymore?


 
Sorry to come off rather douche baggish but do you enjoy anything?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Nov 1, 2010)

ConkerTheSquirrel said:


> Sorry to come off rather douche baggish but do you enjoy anything?


 He enjoys being a slutty fox. <3


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 1, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Because fanboys of anything are intolerable. You know, the people that flaunt their interests whenever they get the chance.


 
Of course, it seems some are given a free pass - It seems you're allowed to flaunt stuff all you want, as long as it's not something like Sonic, Halo, or Final Fantasy. ("Whaddya *mean* Team Fortress 2 isn't the best game ever?")

Seems people are a tad too zealous of fandom control.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 1, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Of course, it seems some are given a free pass - It seems you're allowed to flaunt stuff all you want, as long as it's not something like Sonic, Halo, or Final Fantasy. ("Whaddya *mean* Team Fortress 2 isn't the best game ever?")
> 
> Seems people are a tad too zealous of fandom control.



Your avvie seems to be fantarding at this moment.

I bet most Sonic fans don't even show it because of the hype around this. Though many of them are just fond of the games.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Nov 2, 2010)

In my mind it will allways be Dr. Robotnik. Thats what he was for the first 3 sonic games and all the other spin offs up until Sonic Adventure, then it went down hill and they decided to rename him.

And as for where the weird oppression/romantic storyline of the SatAM shows. Well, in the games you ran around destroying enemy robots which turned into little woodland creatures that bounced away after they were destroyed. So Dr. Robotnik was obviously stealing these poor little guys and turning them into (a.k.a. Roboticizing) robots for his own gain. Sound familiar?

The SatAM was just an embelished story off the games. Personally Sally Acorn was a lot better of a supporting character than Amy.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 2, 2010)

It's both. Ivo Robotnik (What he was called in the US release of Sonic the Hedgehog) is his real name and Eggman (What he was called in the Japanese release of Sonic the Hedgehog) is his nickname. So you can call him whatever you like.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 2, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> The SatAM was just an embelished story off the games. Personally Sally Acorn was a lot better of a supporting character than Amy.


SatAM was an embellished story derived from 2 minutes of gameplay. The interview on the DVD collection confirms this. 
And_ everybody_ hates Amy


----------



## SirRob (Nov 2, 2010)

Amy's a great character from a great game. >:C


----------



## Kellie Gator (Nov 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Amy's a shitty character from a shitty game. >:C


 As predictable as this may have been, it had to be done.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 2, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> SatAM was an embellished story derived from 2 minutes of gameplay. The interview on the DVD collection confirms this.
> And_ everybody_ hates Amy



I dont hate amy, she was cheap in Sonic The Fighters


----------



## SirRob (Nov 2, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I dont hate amy, she was cheap in Sonic The Fighters


In every fighting game, I choose my favorite characters. My brother would always choose the broken characters. I used Tails, guess who he used. =_=


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> In every fighting game, I choose my favorite characters. My brother would always choose the broken characters. I used Tails, guess who he used. =_=


 metal sonic :V


----------

